Ask HN: What do you think this recession means for Finance Dev/Quant roles? - curiousgal
======
austincheney
It will depend entirely upon your employer and their relative proximity to a
critical portion of financial infrastructure. An entire large financial firm
can go completely belly up if you remember Lehman Brothers from just a decade
ago. If you work in banking where the bank in question provides significant
financial infrastructure you will probably be just fine if you remember AIG
from the same period.

